# Filtro pasa bajos activo



## thewolf5000 (May 30, 2011)

Buenos dias muchachos paso por aca a que me orienten con respecto a la contruccion de este filtro pasa bajos que encontre a ver si lo han armados y que pautas me pueden dar con respecto al mismo..

Extraido de: http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Filtro-pasa-bajo.html
"







Filtro pasa bajo activo basado en el amplificador operacional LM301.Cambiando el valor de R1 y C3 variaremos el punto de corte del filtro
Alimentación :

    V max: simétrica +/- 15V DC
    I  max: 0.5A 

Componentes:
R1 22 k Ω 	C1 50 pF 	IC1 LM301
R2 10 k Ω 	C2 0.001 µF 	 
R3 10 k Ω 	C3 0.02 µF 	  

"

Espero me puedan orientar en esto soy nuevo en esto de la electronica, como primera duda me surge en la entrada como en la salida es necesaria una tierra esas se toman como una tierra en comun con la que posee el circuito de la imagen?

Y cual es la formula necesaria para calcular la frecuencia de corte? Quisiera saber si se puede adaptar un pote cuestion de hacer la frecuencia variable..

Ojala y me orienten recuerden que soy novato en estas cosas..

Saludos desde venezuela


----------



## elbausa (May 30, 2011)

thewolf5000 dijo:


> Espero me puedan orientar en esto soy nuevo en esto de la electronica, como primera duda me surge en la entrada como en la salida es necesaria una tierra esas se toman como una tierra en comun con la que posee el circuito de la imagen?
> 
> Y cual es la formula necesaria para calcular la frecuencia de corte? Quisiera saber si se puede adaptar un pote cuestion de hacer la frecuencia variable..


 
compañero sobre lo de la tierra de la entrada es la misma de la salida la que te proporciona tu fuente y creo que tengo la formula de ese filtro paso bajos ya lo arme para la U o era parecido voy a buscarlo.


----------



## thewolf5000 (May 30, 2011)

Muchas gracias amigo bueno te agradesco me puedas ayudar con eso..

Saludos!


----------



## Eduardo (May 30, 2011)

Ese filtro es un pasa bajo Sallen Key,  usá google y vas a encontrar toneladas de análisis y calculadoras online.

La resistencia R1 está para compensar el bias, debe ser R1 = R2+R3 (en tu circuito usan un valor cercano)
Para el dimensionamiento, frec de corte etc, no se la tiene en cuenta porque no influye (R1=0), solamente a la hora de el montaje la reemplazas por R2+R3.


----------



## elbausa (May 30, 2011)

para variar la frecuencia puedes poner un potenciometro en vez de la R3 lo colocas del mismo valor o ponlo a 20k para que se note mejor el cambio de frecuencia


----------



## thewolf5000 (May 30, 2011)

Estuve viendo en la red lo que me comentas Eduardo y consegui las siguientes lo siguiente:

http://sim.okawa-denshi.jp/en/OPseikiLowkeisan.htm

Aca dan dos maneras de realizar el calculo de los componentes necesarios para armar el filtro yo use la segunda para calcular los componentes segun su experiencia que frecuencia de corte seria la mas idonea para un subwoofer de 6" de diametro y 40Watt de potencia...

Saludos!


----------



## proteus7 (Jun 2, 2011)

hola thewolf5000 para saber que corte de frecuencia debes usar checa su hoja de especificaciones si esque la tienes yo he usado esos filtros en protoboard y suenan bien hay mas info en la pagina de http://users.otenet.gr/~athsam/ (samselectronics circuits)
yo he probado los filtros y suenan bien  los he probado con fuente simetrica y con fuente unica.


----------



## thewolf5000 (Jun 4, 2011)

Buenos dias amigos he estado investigando y deseo hacer un filtro con frecuencia de corte de 900 hz sera esa una buena frecuencia? Aparte quiero colocar un pote con la intencion de que la FC sea variable y ajustable al gusto de cada quien...

Saludos!


----------



## ChaD (Jun 12, 2011)

900Hz buena para que?


----------



## ignaciolin4 (Jun 30, 2011)

la misma tierra que va desde desde la entrada hasta la salida es la misma que va conectada a C2? o sera que C2 va conectada a la tierra de los 15v? gracias de ante mano


----------



## jorge morales (Jul 6, 2011)

les dejo a su consideracio el siguiente esquema, saludos


----------



## kike96 (Jul 10, 2011)

aqui les dejo un filtro pasa bajos que encontre en el sitio web www.construyasuvideorockola.com esta muy facil de armar y utiliza componentes muy faciles de conseguir 
saludos


----------



## michaaqui (Jul 17, 2011)

kike96 tengo problemas con ese circuito que pusiste de construyasuvideorockola.com no anda directamente.. hay alguna cosa que consideres especial para tener cuidado? creo haber hecho todo bien  y sin empargo no hay sonido en el parlante. gracias!


----------



## elchicharito (Jul 17, 2011)

C2 esta conectada del pin (3) de la señal positiva de entrada del opam a tierra.


----------



## kike96 (Jul 18, 2011)

hola michaaqui estas seguro que conectaste todo bien e hiciste la fuente que esta en el proyecto  y que en tu circuito no hay cortos, porque yo lo realize y me funciono a la primera y talvez colocaste por equivocacion mal el integrado o talvez soldaste los pines del integrado que no deben conectarse son los de la imagen yt si estas usando entrada stereo tienes que unir los 2 canales mediante 2 resistencias (1 por canal) de 10 k asi que checalo

saludos


----------



## angelofwinter03 (Sep 22, 2011)

ayuda, yo arme ese filtro pasa bajos y no pasan los bajos solo medios y agudos, todo esta bien segun yo, no se si hay algo que he pasado por alto, no se porque, pero si da sonido y todo solo que donde estan los bajos los desaparese en vez de resaltarlos.... no se si son los condensadores de 0.1uf que se los puse de poliester y no ceramiscos como dice el pdf, pero sus respuestas:


----------



## Ojitos (Feb 25, 2012)

Me pasa exactamente lo que a algelofwinter03, alguien que pudiera echarnos una mano?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2012)

Ojitos dijo:


> Me pasa exactamente lo que a algelofwinter03, alguien que pudiera echarnos una mano?



Te pasa exactamente lo mismo que a algelofwinter03, *¿ Con cual circuito ?*


----------



## Ojitos (Feb 25, 2012)

Lo siento, pense que se iba leyendo el hilo de la converzacion.
Del circuito PASA BAJOS ACTIVO, que hay en el foro de construya su rockola, Lo arme tal cual y obtuve los mismos resultados que angelofwinter03.

Gracias por sus respuestas!


----------



## alis castilllo (Feb 26, 2012)

Yo lo arme y me funciono a la primera utilice los respuestos que dice la pagina construyasuvideorockola lo que tienes que tomar en cuenta es el metodo para realizar la baquelita (la placa) si es metodo serigrafia o a metodo planchado yo utilice un tlo71 si utilizas otro operacional puedes tener inconenientes pero si funciona y muy bien te lo puedo hacegurar


----------



## elbausa (Feb 27, 2012)

Ojitos dijo:


> Lo siento, pense que se iba leyendo el hilo de la converzacion.
> Del circuito PASA BAJOS ACTIVO, que hay en el foro de construya su rockola, Lo arme tal cual y obtuve los mismos resultados que angelofwinter03.
> 
> Gracias por sus respuestas!



chequea la polaridad de los filtros y estas usando los condensadores 104 o los cambiaste por otros


----------



## Ojitos (Mar 5, 2012)

Gracias por sus respuestas... Con revision exhaustiva de los componentes, remplaze el tl71 y ya funciona... Sin embargo aun escucho algo de "VOZ" en las canciones... Que valor (capacitores) me recomiendan para alcanzar una frecuencia que filtre aun mas?


----------



## elbausa (Mar 6, 2012)

prueba añadiendo otro 104 de la entrada de señal a tierra


----------



## ZAMI (Mar 17, 2012)

que tal muy buenas a todos!

bueno buscando por la red siempre me topo con este filtro pasa bajos y queria saber si alguien ya lo a provado y que tal anda ó al menos su opinión ó su punto de vista , desde ya muchas gracias

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/pasabajo/index.htm

aqui les dejo la pagina


----------



## elbausa (Mar 18, 2012)

ZAMI dijo:


> que tal muy buenas a todos!
> 
> bueno buscando por la red siempre me topo con este filtro pasa bajos y queria saber si alguien ya lo a provado y que tal anda ó al menos su opinión ó su punto de vista , desde ya muchas gracias
> 
> ...



ese diseño anda de una y tiene buenas respuestas en grabes


----------



## CCB (Jun 7, 2012)

Tengo un amplificador que funciona con 15Vdc y quisiera saber si hay de todos los filtros alguno que funcione entre 3Vdc a max 9Vdc por que todos los que eh visto solo funcionan a mas de 12Vdc simetricos, y el radio funciona a pilas con 9Vdc, agradezco...



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/circuitos-varios-12144/index2.html#100054



En este circuito pasa bajos posteado por el señor (....), disculpen no saber su nombre, alias "fogonazo", aparece alimentado a 14Vdc derivando de el una R220h por lo que supongo y pregunto que bien puede alimentarse a 9Vdc o menos, agradezco una guia...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2012)

caucanito dijo:


> ...En este circuito pasa bajos posteado por el señor (....), disculpen no saber su nombre, alias "fogonazo", aparece alimentado a 14Vdc derivando de el una R220h por lo que supongo y pregunto que bien puede alimentarse a 9Vdc o menos, agradezco una guia...



Ese esquema trabaja con 11V, creo que podría funcionar también con 9


----------



## michaaqui (Jun 7, 2012)

en la pagina construyasuvideorocola.com vas a encontrar en la seccion proyectos en la parte preamplificadores de sonido un filtro pasa-bajos con una alimentacion de 12 V, armate con dos condensadores de 4700 uF y un puente de diodos conectalo a los 9 V del equipo y con esto alimentas perfecto el filtro de esa pagina. caucanito!


----------

